# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Quốc đảo Maldives - thiên đường trên mặt đất - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

Nước biển xanh trong vắt





Bờ cát trắng trải dài





Các khu resort ở đây rất đắt





Nước trong nhìn tận đáy 





Nhìn từ trên cao







Hệ sinh thái dưới lòng biển đa dạng



Phòng ngủ dưới lòng đại dương



Nằm võng ngủ thế này thì sướng thôi rồi


_Theo: Mytour_

----------


## h20love

đẹp như thiên đường zậy

----------

